
Peeple is finally launching today, but its niceness is a front - eplanit
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2016/03/05/remember-peeple-it-finally-launches-on-monday-but-its-niceness-is-a-front/
======
ratfacemcgee
aww i remember that app. i thought it launched ages ago!

